# Waterfront Restaurants in St. Pete



## markmaine (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,

My wife and I are going to be at Smuggler's Cove at Bradenton Beach in a couple of weeks.  We have friends that live in Port Richey and I was thinking that maybe we could meet in St. Petersburg for dinner which is about 50 minutes for each of us.  My wife and I like a variety of foods while our friends are meat and potato people.  Can anyone recommend a nice, moderately priced (I'm paying the bill) restaurant on the water that we all might enjoy?

Thanks,
    Mark


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 11, 2006)

*There is a rotating restaurant*

Hi atop of what used to be a holiday in but I forget what it is now.  I think they serve food but have always been there for drinks as the sun was setting.

You could also try the hurricane which is across the street from st. Pete Beach and they have a few different levels in which you can see the water, but while they serve dinner inside there are decks you can hang out on the outside.  

There is a real fancy place at the Don Cesar but it is not moderate.


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 11, 2006)

*1 more*

On Tierra Verde going towards fort desoto is Billy's which has great stone crab when in season.  It is on a canal


----------



## markmaine (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tips!  I'm wondering if the Hurricane is the same company that has The Hurricane in Ogunquit, Maine?

Any more tips would be appreciated  

    Mark


----------



## Nancy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Pier*

You could always meet at the Pier in downtown St. Pete (not beach).  Cha Cha Cocunuts in on upper level and average priced.  Columbia is also there and it is pricier.  

There is a Sam Seltzer's steakhouse on Route 19 in South Clearwater.   Not too pricey and have steaks, seafood and chicken.  

If you don't settle on a place I'll try to think of more that aren't too difficult to get to.

I also like a place called Caddies which is on the beach near where St. Pete Beach and Treasure Island meet.  This isn't a fancy place, best place to eat are the picnic tables outside.  Ribs are their specialty, but they have great Fish and Chips and burgers.

Nancy


----------



## markmaine (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks again all.  I've asked our friends if they'd meet us at Crabby Bills, the one on Gulf Blvd.

It's snowing really hard up here in Maine right now so I'm ready to travel  

   Mark


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Crabby Bill's Must be good*

Because it has been there so long, but I can't eat there once I see that guys mug on the sign.


----------



## Don (Feb 13, 2006)

There's a "Sloppy Joe's" franchise on Treasure Island.  I've eaten at a restaurant  on the north end of St. Pete's that is on the water.  It used to be called "The Sloppy Pelican", but it was sold since the last time I was there.  They had a pretty good grouper sandwich.  It is right across the street from "Dirty Dick's".


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 13, 2006)

2nd for "Sloppy Joes"


----------



## ajamesshaw (Feb 13, 2006)

*The Hurricane at pass-a-grille(south st pete beach)*

just wanted to vote for the best beach restaurant, just down the road from the Don Cesar.  Blackened Grouper, Great View, its been ten years and I can picture it now...
That was always our favorite beach to visit when we lived in east hillsborough county, great spot.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Headed down to the Hurricane on Pass a grille on the left Just a bit past the Don are two nice restaurants. Old Florida style decor.


----------



## markmaine (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim........Any idea as to what the name of those restaurants may be?  I called Crabby Bill's and they don't take reservations for parties of less than 8, but told me to call the day we're coming and they'll see what they can do for us.  I would like to have a back up plan!

Thanks,
    Mark


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.seacritterscafe.com/

The other Restaurant is nearby on the same side of road. Sorry I don't recall the name.

http://www.seefloridaonline.com/_tampabay/_beaches/restaurants_nolabel.html


----------



## Nancy (Feb 16, 2006)

*The Wharf*

I think the other one is The Wharf.  It is quite rustic, but good food.  I've only been to it, not Sea Critters.

Nancy


----------



## Don (Feb 17, 2006)

We had lunch at Sea Critters about two years ago.  We got in just before they were closing.  I don't remember if they were only open for Breakfast and lunch or closed after lunch and reopened for dinner.


----------



## markmaine (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that we're going to try to get into Crabby Bill's next week.  Thanks for everyone's suggests.  Now we have a back up plan if they're too busy.

Happy trails  

    Mark


----------

